# New Streamline process



## Arizona111 (Mar 25, 2014)

I am in OVDI Pre clearance stage i am wondering if anyone knows if i can transfer to Streamline process and if so how?



Thanks


----------



## Arizona111 (Mar 25, 2014)

Here is the transitioning faq
A taxpayer will not be considered to be currently participating in OVDP for purposes of receiving transitional treatment unless, as of July 1, 2014, he has mailed to IRS Criminal Investigation his voluntary disclosure letter and attachments as described in OVDP FAQ 24. Thus, a taxpayer who makes an offshore voluntary disclosure as outlined in FAQ 24 on or after July 1, 2014 will not be eligible for transitional treatment under OVDP, even though he may have made a request for OVDP pre-clearance before July 1, 2014.

Since i haven't send the voluntary disclosure letter and attachments i might be good 

Wonder if my lawyer will come up with a new B*****S***t since lawyer suddenly became obsolete under ovdp?
They still would scare people to join ovdi but lets see


----------

